# Scholl to the rescue! 1994 Porsche 911 Carrera



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today saw me breathing a bit of life into this 17 year old Porsche 911 Carrera.

The car is owned by my mates Dad, who is selling it after 13 years of ownership, so wanted it sprucing up a bit, before its sale.

I'd seen the car a couple of times before, so new the paint was a bit neglected - it wasn't covered in visible scratches and the paintwork was very rough to touch, so I knew it'd look a bit better after some love.

Here are some befores:


P1050810 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050811 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050812 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050813 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050814 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050818 by RussZS, on Flickr

Doesn't look too bad from a distance...

As ever, I tackled the wheels first.

So, one dirty wheel:


P1050820 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050821 by RussZS, on Flickr

AS G101 used on the arches and tyres, then agitated with various brushes:


P1050824 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050825 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050826 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050830 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050831 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050832 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were sprayed with AS Smart Wheels (old formula) then agitated with various brushes, and rinsed:


P1050833 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050834 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050837 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050838 by RussZS, on Flickr

The rear of the spokes were cleaned with a Dodo Captain Crevice, then the wheels were treated with Wolf's Decon Gel, but it removed very little:


P1050840 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up, the main bodywork was rinsed, then washed with Optimum Car Shampoo and a Sonus Mitt:


P1050846 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed:


P1050847 by RussZS, on Flickr

Looking much better already...

However, the paint was VERY rough to touch, so it was treated with Wolf's Decon Gel, which was left to dwell and work for 15 mins or so:


P1050849 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing off, the paint felt a lot smoother, but still felt rough to touch. Tardis was used to remove tar, which did very little, so next I used Bilt Hamber Auto Clay Soft:


P1050850 by RussZS, on Flickr

After half of the roof...


P1050851 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then washed again, rinsed, then dried with Elite Uber Drying Towel:


P1050855 by RussZS, on Flickr

Meanwhile, amazed by how effective Wolf's Decon Gel was, we did Rich's Dad's other car, to show how effective it can be, on heavily contaminated paintwork...


P1050856 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050858 by RussZS, on Flickr

WOW!

At this stage, the paintwork felt perfectly smooth and was ready for the polishing stage. Firstly, I took the opportunity to capture some pictures of the defects, to assess the magnitude of the swirls and scratches...


P1050863 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050865 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050867 by RussZS, on Flickr

Preeeetty bad then!!

Next up, I went round the car with my Paint Detective Paint Depth Gauge to assess the thickness of the paintwork, and identify any potential problem areas (respray or low level of clearcoat)

The range was:


P1050874 by RussZS, on Flickr

to...


P1050875 by RussZS, on Flickr

After spending the best part of 30 mins, scratching my head, trying to find the perfect combo, I stumbled across a shiny new bottle of Scholl Concepts A15+, which I'd bought last week from Elite. I'd not used it before, so I went in relatively lightly with a Megs Polishing Pad (Yellow), which gave me...


P1050880 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050872 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050873 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not bad for an AIO!!

I was very conscious that this product may have been filling to an extent, so I did 3 IPA wipedowns, and found very little, to no, filling at all, which impressed me greatly! Please note I didn't IPA the following sets, as it would have removed the sealant protection which A15 gives you...

I did have some deeper RDS's on the bonnet, which A15/Megs combo didn't touch, so I stepped up to S17 on a Spider Sandwich pad.

RDS before:


P1050882 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


P1050886 by RussZS, on Flickr

RDS on wing:


P1050888 by RussZS, on Flickr

After S17:


P1050889 by RussZS, on Flickr

More A15 sets:


P1050890 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050891 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050892 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050894 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050895 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


P1050896 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


P1050897 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050898 by RussZS, on Flickr

Please note that some RDS's remained, but I only had a day, so didn't have time for multiple sets, or heavy cutting, then refining.

RDS:


P1050899 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050900 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 in Sun


P1050903 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some pics after polishing, whilst the Sun was out 


P1050904 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050907 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050908 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050910 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050912 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050915 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050919 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050920 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050921 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up with Dodo Clearly Menthol, Opti Seal on wheels, Pinnacle Black Onyx on tyres and CG 50/50 on the paint...


P1050922 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050923 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050924 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050928 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050930 by RussZS, on Flickr

Total time - 9 hours.

Thanks for reading 

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Russ


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Looking real good now! That Scholls is becoming more and more tempting


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely work Russ. Great reflections.

Scholl A15 is one I have not tried yet, was that the complete polish and refining in one go, how was it for hologramming.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely work buddie


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

looks great, got to have added some value too


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantasic work buddy. Must get myself a scholl pad been using S17 with yellow 3M pad but is struggling to remove the RDS marks.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantasic work buddy. Must get myself a scholl pad been using S17 with yellow 3M pad but is struggling to remove the RDS marks.


I find it does very little on the 3M Yellow pad tbh, but I know others have had good results. Defo get yourself some of the Spider Sandwich pads, they are superb!


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice turn around Bro!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Lovely work Russ. Great reflections.
> 
> Scholl A15 is one I have not tried yet, was that the complete polish and refining in one go, how was it for hologramming.


Thanks 

No real problems with hologramming, but one issue I did have, was where the 'outer edge' of your working area was, if you hadn't worked the polish fully, it would NOT buff off at all, which was a bit of a pain tbh, but keeping mindful of how it behaved helped me overcome this slight niggle. I'm not sure if this was an issue with the paint or the product though, as I'd not used it before. The paint was quite soft, as S17 on the SSP was leaving its own marks, and S17 refused to work properly with the Megs pad. The other thing I'd watch is sling, as its very watery, like AF Rejuvenate and Lime Prime.

Otherwise, it's a superb AIO, with real cut and apparently great protection (4 months?). I was surprised too that it worked so well on a Megs Polishing Pad.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work as always Russ.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice transformation Russ excellent results:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great great work,i see that ss pad is really a must with s17,the pad takes out the best of the polish..


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful job fella :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic...


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome mate, the golfs looking good in the background


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Super detail as per usual Russ. I love a detailed Porsche as the paintwork is always so rewarding.

I've to tackle the Audi A4 next week (got a week off work to do a thorough full on detail) and there are quite a few RDS's on the bonnet in particular. I think I can get away without wetsanding them down though but just interested on the spider sandwiches. I presume these are pads - any chance of a link mate?

Cheers - Dave:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

hotwaxxx said:


> Super detail as per usual Russ. I love a detailed Porsche as the paintwork is always so rewarding.
> 
> I've to tackle the Audi A4 next week (got a week off work to do a thorough full on detail) and there are quite a few RDS's on the bonnet in particular. I think I can get away without wetsanding them down though but just interested on the spider sandwiches. I presume these are pads - any chance of a link mate?
> 
> Cheers - Dave:thumb:


http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/schol...pad-black-white-145mm.php?manufacturers_id=69

They are very good mate


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

ROMEYR32 said:


> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/schol...pad-black-white-145mm.php?manufacturers_id=69
> 
> They are very good mate


Ahhh - thanks mate. They look quite good on the read-up.:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work cars lookin amazing now. 
Will have to grab some scholl products soon


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are great pads Dave. Feel free to use one of mine if you want to try them out first 

Thanks, Russ.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing Work, Loving the old school 911. :argie:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> They are great pads Dave. Feel free to use one of mine if you want to try them out first
> 
> Thanks, Russ.


Thanks buddy. I may pop down one day just to see what they look like (get the feel for them in my hand so to speak). I've numerous pads but I'm always eager to whack out the old debit card to spend on detailing goodies.:lol:

I just cannot wait until next week now as the car has so many swirlmarks, RDS's and a general dullness to the paintwork - its just killing me driving around in the car at the moment and I just cannot wait to tackle it. Funny though how 'normal folk' say the car looks so clean and there's me nitpicking away at it.

Back on topic. How was the paintwork on the Porsche? Sticky or normal - considering it is 17-year-old paint and more old skool?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thanks buddy. I may pop down one day just to see what they look like (get the feel for them in my hand so to speak). I've numerous pads but I'm always eager to whack out the old debit card to spend on detailing goodies.:lol:
> 
> I just cannot wait until next week now as the car has so many swirlmarks, RDS's and a general dullness to the paintwork - its just killing me driving around in the car at the moment and I just cannot wait to tackle it. Funny though how 'normal folk' say the car looks so clean and there's me nitpicking away at it.
> 
> Back on topic. How was the paintwork on the Porsche? Sticky or normal - considering it is 17-year-old paint and more old skool?


I still need to finish my Golf off, I've only done half of it lol!

The paintwork was fine, but the polish was 'gumming' a bit, but keeping the speed/temp down, seemed to combat this. Not sure if that means it was 'sticky' or not? It was a pleasure to work on tbh, and had very little orange peel, which made a nice change


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I still need to finish my Golf off, I've only done half of it lol!
> 
> The paintwork was fine, but the polish was 'gumming' a bit, but keeping the speed/temp down, seemed to combat this. Not sure if that means it was 'sticky' or not? It was a pleasure to work on tbh, and had very little orange peel, which made a nice change


That sounds like minor 'sticky' to me.

I'm surprised about the extent of orange peel on the A4 though. I guess its a German thing as the Scooby had absolutely none at all.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Did you refine after using the S17? Or was it pretty much one step? If refining was required what did you use on what pad?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Brilliant work mate - can't believe it only took you 9 hours though...


....I've been 'on and off' with the li'l A3 for 12 months and can't get THOSE results  :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely car, and great work man :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mx_rab said:


> Did you refine after using the S17? Or was it pretty much one step? If refining was required what did you use on what pad?


Hi there,

Apologies, yes I did on the bonnet and the RDS's, with the A15/Megs combo used on the rest of the car


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good improvement to the paint finish there, looks lovely in the afters


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Insane reflections


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

nice work man


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice. Im loving all the Scholl stuff especially the spider sandwich pads. Ive sold all my 3M and Menz and gone solely with Scholl.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks great Russ, sounds asthough your a Scholl convert lol.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice, nice, nice! Love that Porker, so justice served :thumb:!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Oh how I wish I had my new camera for this one..


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

VERY impressive. Nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful job and outstanding results with an AIO!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work Russ!
scholl s17+pps pad=killer combo,
thats my go to combo on hard paints with good readings.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Impressive work, impressive photography Russ :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Amazing reflections buddy well done


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Brilliant reflections, great work


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning work and finish in a day mate, great corrections and reflections, another great write-up :thumb:


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Bravo!!! great job


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Great work, some reflections there:thumb: I like the car too.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pretty tired looking Porsche brought back to it's best great work and looking very good now


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Lovely work mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, appreciate the kind words.

Russ.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wonderful, Amazing, Stunning!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

How did i miss this ??

Top job matey


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Lookin fresh!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

So glad I took the advice on the scholl stuff. Thats superb. Four months is excellent


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Ba-jesus!! What a fantastic job!! :thumb:

A15 will be on order tomorrow!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

moosh said:


> Ba-jesus!! What a fantastic job!! :thumb:
> 
> A15 will be on order tomorrow!


Thanks Moosh!!

Did you try the A15?

Russ.


----------



## scootspanker (May 15, 2009)

nice!


----------

